# Low sweat melt and pour



## regansoap (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everybody  hope weather better with you than here raining all summer - (wales uk)

Does anybody have any hints for lessening the sweating with homemade melt and pour.  Mine even sweat when they are wrapped.

Also please is 1% ok for additives like shea/cocoa butter (I fancy adding bio oil)  that amazing stuff that's great for your scars and stretch marks - if this is just a uk thing don't worry.  Obviously I don't want to spoil the integrity of my melt and pour.

Anyway enjoy the sun worldwide soapers and think of us here with umbrellas and sweaty soap.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 6, 2015)

Besides wrapping right away, avoid temperature changes as much as possible. Once they are wrapped if they are still sweating I would try putting them in something absorbent, maybe packing them in a box with dry rice. (I have not tried this, just brainstorming. ) Or if you can get some of those silicone packets that they use in food, they might do the trick as well, at least until the humidity level falls a bit.


----------



## regansoap (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you dorymae3


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 10, 2015)

Dorymae gave some very good advice.

If that doesn't work, you might want to invest in a dehumidifier. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pro-Breeze%C2%AE-Portable-Dehumidifier-Moisture/dp/B00NFRTVY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1439221471&sr=8-4&keywords=dehumidifier

As for the 1%, that should be OK but if you can do a test batch and add even less, see if that helps.

Also, some bases are more prone to attracting humidity than others. SFIC makes 2 low sweat bases: clear and white. http://www.sficcorp.com/images/7a3d989522e514db60bc75023d0a3fab.pdf

As you're in Wales and Stephenson is a lot closer, maybe you can contact them and see which if their many bases they recommend. Here's a link to all of them: http://www.stephensonpersonalcare.com/products/melt-and-pour/

Hope this helps & Happy Soaping!


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Aug 11, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> Dorymae gave some very good advice.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you might want to invest in a dehumidifier. http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NFRTVY6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Thanks for these links! 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2015)

I've used the low sweat MP base from Brambleberry and have been very happy with it. Unlike any others I've tried this one does not sweat - I was even able to package in kraft paper soap boxes with no problems (although this was in the winter in Minnesota so no humidity). It didn't really sweat in the summer months, except for a test I did on a particularly hot, humid, swealtery day. There was a little sweating then, but there was also a bit of sweating on a CP bar I put along side for comparison. I think this may be the SFIC base, but without the large minimum that SFIC requires. There is a clear as well as a white base.

http://www.brambleberry.com/LCP-White-Melt-And-Pour-Soap-P3190.aspx


----------

